
Why Was Qasem Soleimani in Iraq? - madacol
https://politics.stackexchange.com/questions/49219/why-was-qasem-soleimani-in-iraq
======
throwaway5752
He was there at US request to deliver a diplomatic backchannel message on
deescalating tensions between Iran and KSA... that is news and disgraceful, if
true.

